# OTA Antennae



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Will OTA antennas bring in - channels such as 11-1, 11-2, 11-3?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

1953 said:


> Will OTA antennas bring in - channels such as 11-1, 11-2, 11-3?


I am south of Houston and my channel 11 is CBS. It is the VHF broadcast. You must get an antenna that specifically says VHF. When I bought my antenna I decided to not get one unless it stated in the specs what the VHF and UHF gains were.
Scroll down the page of this link and you will see what I am talking about.
I have a lesser model of this and I get 100% signals for about 60 stations here. Can't understand some of them and some are in SD only so I hid those.
Channel Master Outdoor TV Antenna Advantage 45 Directional VHF/UHF FM HD CM 3016 | eBay


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

In Dallas CBS broadcasts on channel 11-1 & 11-2 actual channel is UHF 19.

CBS in Sherman is on channel 12-1, 12-2 & 12-3 with a actual broadcast channel of VHF 12.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Op - yes it will - but you need to know what REAL broadcast channels the stations are transmitting on to get the proper antenna. 

Check sites like rabbitears.info and antennaweb.org for for information on real, virtual channels and recommendations on antennas and where to point them.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Desoto is only about 5 miles from the Cedar Hill antenna farm.

Your signals should be quite strong a small outdoor antenna or even rabbit ears should pick up nearly everything.

My daughter and son-in-law live about the same distance west of Cedar Hill in Mansfield, a paperclip plugged into the tuner F connector works for them but of course an antenna is still better.

- NO AMPLIFIERS!!! -


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

My 50-year-old UHF/VHF rooftop antenna pulls in about 100 local channels/subchannels. I have a splitter so that FM stations, just above channel 6, come in fine on my stereo set.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Desoto is only about 5 miles from the Cedar Hill antenna farm.
> 
> Your signals should be quite strong a small outdoor antenna or even rabbit ears should pick up nearly everything.
> 
> ...


The only channel in DFW that is a problem is WFAA which is VHF. But at the distance desoto to cedar hill, any antenna should work


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

texasbrit said:


> The only channel in DFW that is a problem is WFAA which is VHF. But at the distance desoto to cedar hill, any antenna should work


How is your reception on channel 52-1 etc. They broadcast on channel 9 on the same tower as channel 8. 8,9 & 12 are the only current VHF broacasters that should be received in Dallas. Channel 12 is about 100 miles away in Sherman so it will take a good setup.


----------

